# Where'd my .com key go????



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

My iPad used to have a .com key -- it suddenly disappeared. Where oh where did my .com key go... oh where oh where can it beeeee?

Anybody?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ginny, it shows up when you're typing in a URL field, but not in normal typing.  So if you are typing in the text box to post, you don't see it, but if you start typing in the address bar in your browser, you will see it.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

One of the nice things about a soft keyboard...... it can be customized on the fly.


Mike


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I enjoyed seeing how the "Return/Enter" key changes depending on what kind of field I'm in...

Betsy


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

You know what I really miss?  An UNDO key.  Never realized how valuable that was until it was unavailable...


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

so true


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

BK said:


> You know what I really miss? An UNDO key. Never realized how valuable that was until it was unavailable...


You're not looking in the right spot - when you have the keyboard up, press the 123 key - there's the UNDO button. From the 123/number screen, press the #+= key (to get the symbol keyboard) - the REDO button is there.

HTH,
Tracey


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh geez, you mean my keyboard is smarter than I am! How embarrassing! ha ha ha! I noticed the return key changes. 

I wish there was a way to go back by one character at a time to correct a letter. Heck, I'm probably doing THAT wrong too! It's the pits with everything is smarter!


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

tlrowley said:


> You're not looking in the right spot - when you have the keyboard up, press the 123 key - there's the UNDO button. From the 123/number screen, press the #+= key (to get the symbol keyboard) - the REDO button is there.


Thank you, Tracey!


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Ginny,

If you stick your fingertip on the area you want to correct and hold it there for a moment you'll get a little magnifying glass icon that makes it easy to drag your fingertip to the right spot.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

JeffM said:


> Ginny,
> 
> If you stick your fingertip on the area you want to correct and hold it there for a moment you'll get a little magnifying glass icon that makes it easy to drag your fingertip to the right spot.


Ha! This confirms what a dimwit I am! You're right! Who knew? Thanks! Now if only it would stop corrected intentional words! I was using the word "meds" short for medications and my iPad kept "correcting" it to meeds. Grrrr.


----------



## tlrowley (Oct 29, 2008)

Ginny,  If you see that the iPad is going to correct your word (in the little pop-up), you can click on the 'x' to stop the correction.  I've found the learning on the auto-correction to be pretty good, so if you stop it from helping (ha!) a couple of times, it should learn which word you mean.


----------

